# Freebsd8.1 64bit System Monitor Tools



## djack (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey there,

I have been trying to find a system monitoring tool for Freebsd8.1 64bit that does not need a GUI desktop to monitor detailed information regarding CPU, Memory, and Networking.

Top is good but I was hoping there was something else maybe a bit more user friendly.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 17, 2010)

you can use sysctl()

pipe it grep it and script it =)


----------



## phoenix (Nov 17, 2010)

There are a lot of *stat tools available under /usr/bin and /usr/sbin.  Things like vmstat(), iostat(), gstat().

There's also SNMP, accessed via the bsnmpd() daemon.

And ports like net-mgmt/iftop or net/trafshow.


----------

